# Theopropus pairing



## Ben10101 (May 8, 2019)

Ok, this is frustrating... I tried pairing the girl few times now, one male waited for her for too long and passes away... I’m no my second Male.

This is how I approach the pairing:





The Male has shown interest multiple times, but the female tries to flick him off of her every time he attempts to mount. I feed her a Male lateralis just to keep her occupied, but I’m starting to wonder if that actually over stuffs her?




does she look over fed? All pictures I’ve seen of females have way less... uh... mass. Should I try again tomorrow? Any suggestions? Semi urgent, cause I’m not sure how long the males is gonna last.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2019)

She looks fat, but not overfed. Keep trying!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------

